
Malthus Says I Told You So - gigama
https://secularhumanism.org/2019/12/malthus-says-i-told-you-so/
======
gigama
"We're clever enough as individuals, but not enough as a collective,
especially a collective of seven billion people. We can't get everybody to act
in the interests of everybody, and we can't get our present selves to act in
the interests of future people. Put the two together—billions of people, and a
century from now—and you get the stampede toward the edge."

